# Au Pair: New here!



## Balizza (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

my name is Kathrin and I live in Surrey since 3 weeks now. I'm Au Pair from Germany, so my english isn't perfect. I will stay for 1 year and I'm 20 years old.

I was riding in germany, before I started at my work, then I had no time :-(.
But I love horses and I would like to start again here in the UK. 

And I'm searching for possibilities now. I think the prices für riding lessons are very expensive. In germany 1 hour costs between 10 and 15 Euro. I've seen so much prices over 30 Pound, that is very much. Is this everywhere like that?

Now I'm not sure what I should do. I would like to take riding lessons, but only for fun. I like riding, but I don't want to start at competitions only sit on a horse and have fun. And for this is 30 Pounds really expensive. Then I thinked about horses for loan. Is it, that you help in the stable and for this you can ride?

Then I thinked about a private person with a horse. I would help in the stable and I would pay for riding lessons. My Au-Pair Money is sadly not sooo much. Do you think I would find one? 

Okay, then. I wrote so much  and sorry for my english ;-)

Kathrin


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome! One of my good friends lives in Germany...and none of you are as bad at English as you think you are! I am a little too lazy to look up the conversion from U.S. dollars to Euros but around here most places charge about $45 an hour, if you look hard enough you'll find some barns that only charge $25 maybe. If you look for ads and ask around you may find someone whose horse needs to be ridden and they will let you for free or for a small fee. Leasing/loaning is sometimes inexpensive as well, and lots of barn owners will let you work at the barn to lower the price. You will have to ask around because that depends on the person. Good luck!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Funny thing is, a lot of people from different countries who say 'Sorry my English may be bad!' usually speak better English than most Americans I know XDD

Welcome to HorseForum!


----------



## Jennix (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Balizza, I'm living in London and unfortunately most of the lessons are around 30£. You could search for the local stables and ask if you could help them for example on Saturday or Sunday and have a free lesson afterwards. Loaning is not totally free either, then you would pay maybe half of the horses costs. Or you could look for a private owned horse who's owner needs help 1-3 times a week and then you could also ride.


----------



## gemma101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Kathrin,

Im very sure you could always find one and your english isnt bad. Btw Im gemma from Spain but now living in the UK and If you need Au-Pair well I could fully suggest to you: http://nannygps.com Im sure you can find one. 

I've used *NannyGPS* to find my au pair. We got a really great girl that is working out for our family.

--{---Gemma


----------

